# Suitable punishment and training



## Teodorp99 (Jun 21, 2018)

Can anyone tell me what a suitable punishment for a cockatiel is? I've been trying with tapping on the head with a finger, spraying with water but neithe works. Also, how do i train my cockatiel to not poop outside his cage?


----------



## silpugs (Oct 27, 2016)

I have had birds all my life and I do not even know how this is even possible? I where a ca ca cape on me. This is something un heard of to me but again, I have only had small birds who crap when they need to. Not something I have ever even thought of.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Never punish a tiel. They don't have the comprehension to understand it and you're just wasting your time. As for pooping outside the cage, again not something we recommend. If you are going to have them out of the cage, they are going to poop. You can wear "poop" clothes that you don't mind getting poop on, but we don't recommend trying to potty train them.


----------



## angiessa (Apr 16, 2018)

For things other than pooping, try clicker training. It's entirely positive reinforcement and works way faster than trying to punish an animal. There are books on clicker training birds if you want to check it out.


----------



## Teodorp99 (Jun 21, 2018)

Ok, that makes sense, Thanks for the quick reply. I was asking because i remember reading somewhere about some owners waiting for their birds to relieve themselves before taking them out, but then the downside to this is that they would try force it to get out more often.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

There have been owners who try to potty train but the issue is that YOU as the owner have to remember to tell the tiel to poop and if you forget and the bird continues to hold it, you can make them very, very sick, so we never recommend that. Poop is just a part of having tiels and something that we all deal with. It's so easy to clean up it's not even a big deal.


----------

